# Help with finding a piece



## mtlbrad (May 2, 2020)

Hi everyone! I have very basic knowledge with sprinklers so I am hoping someone can recommend a piece for me (I guess some sort of elbow) to move the sprinkler over. I don't want to dig anything up, but I have a cedar to the right that is blocking the spray. I just want almost like a Z shaped elbow on top that connects to the riser, so it can be just moved over a couple of inches, does that exist?


----------



## jht3 (Jul 27, 2018)

If I were you I would dig down to the fitting where your riser is threaded into. Should be easy. Might be directly connected to pvc, or into a swing pipe.

If swing pipe you might be able to shift it the few inches you need. If solid pvc your work increases.

A rebar anchor for the riser would give it more rigidity.


----------

